# K9 Pro Sports?



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

K9 Pro Sports? Is it for real? Are the handlers and dogs for real? I was told to check it out watch the vids, ect. So, I did and now I'm confused on what I saw. Is it a joke? Is anyone looking for a K9PS titled dog? Does anyone own one? How does it compare to PSA, schutzhund, psp, mondio, ect. I'm just looking for some info, is it something I should try/ be involved in?

Here are the vids I watched, I had trouble taking it seriously. I want my dog and I to be serious, and be taken serious by others. Just my two cents.
http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/2010_championship_media.html

Also, I am fairly new to the working dog/biting sports comunity but I'm learning. So keep that in mind when responding. All info is appreciated.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Where's Butch been? Haven't seen him promoting...er...posting here lately.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Music is enough to turn me off...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You could do a search (above right). Click on "advanced search" and then search for posts by Butch Cappel (under "search by user name"), adjusting the dates as desired. This will take you to some threads that discuss K9 Pro Sports.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Connie, I have read some of the threads already but I will try a more spcific search. I think I'm just wanting some specifics on why or why its a legitament organization to be involved in. PSA vs K9PS


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Austin Porter said:


> K9 Pro Sports? Is it for real? Are the handlers and dogs for real? I was told to check it out watch the vids, ect. So, I did and now I'm confused on what I saw. Is it a joke? Is anyone looking for a K9PS titled dog? Does anyone own one? How does it compare to PSA, schutzhund, psp, mondio, ect. I'm just looking for some info, is it something I should try/ be involved in?
> 
> Here are the vids I watched, I had trouble taking it seriously. I want my dog and I to be serious, and be taken serious by others. Just my two cents.
> http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/2010_championship_media.html
> ...


Austin

Welcome to the WDF To answer your questions
No
No
Yes
No 
No
No Comparison 
No
Any of the other sports you mentioned are a MUCH better choice and have more credibility and respect

Just do a WDF search on K9 Prosports or Butch Cappel


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Agreed with thomas it is a joke have done it and won, too easy no test.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Thomas, thats the type of answer I was looking for. There is a new club in my area forming and we are deciding which sport/organization to try and be affiliated with and K9PS is being given serious consideration. I am new to all this and wanted to be more educated and bring a little more to the table when we are discussing it. I kinda knew what I was seeing, just need some one more experienced to validate it for me. Thanks


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Austin it would benefit you guys, I think, to visit a trial of the ones you are most interested in and kinda go from there. One persons cup of tea is another persons bitter pill. Best of luck to you for sure.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, I wil definantly encourage that. We are in the early stages of club organization and we have a several good, serous dogsmen so I hope the club heads in the right direction. They have tried to start a working dog club a few times in the past but it fizzles out. Keep your fingers crossed! Any tips on club organiztion?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Austin, we've got two groups that train in PSA in the St. Louis area (one in Wentzville and one at the Tom Rose School in High Ridge), so if you need help forming one or some ideas, definitely drop me a line and I can try to help you out. You all are welcome to come up and train too. There's a PSA trial up in southeast of Kankakee, Illinois a couple of us are going to next Saturday so if you're interested in car pooling/caravaning, let me know and we can probably work something out so you can see the level of the work in PSA first hand.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Austin Porter said:


> K9 Pro Sports? Is it for real? Are the handlers and dogs for real? I was told to check it out watch the vids, ect. So, I did and now I'm confused on what I saw. Is it a joke? Is anyone looking for a K9PS titled dog? Does anyone own one? How does it compare to PSA, schutzhund, psp, mondio, ect. I'm just looking for some info, is it something I should try/ be involved in?
> 
> Here are the vids I watched, I had trouble taking it seriously. I want my dog and I to be serious, and be taken serious by others. Just my two cents.
> http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/2010_championship_media.html
> ...


holy loaded questions.

I am sure there are some decent dogs involved in K9ps, and and some decent handlers...

Obviously it does not compare to other sports though...

There are some people that like it, obviously, because they compete in it.

The biggest problem with K9PS is probably its founder.. his marketing and personality, and "hype" factor, has not made him very popular, especially when you compare the hype to the execution...

probably is not a bad idea, just not executed or promoted very well...

There are some decent dogs that have competed in K9PS.


----------

